# Custom crochet betta fish for sale!



## moodynarwhal

I've decided to sell some custom crochet/amigurumi bettas! I can do all tail types, colors, etc. I'm charging around $25 + shipping, it'll be less for plakats and more for giants. I'm going to have slots because I don't want to get overwhelmed. I'll be starting out with two. It'll probably take about a month for me to get your betta ready and shipped. PM me with a pic of your betta and we can discuss price, colors, and fins. Here's an example of my work:


----------



## moodynarwhal

Forgot to add, I can put ventrals and pectoral fins on the bettas, I just didn't with that one because I liked it without them.


----------



## cakes488

OMG this is too cute and I'm thinking that this would be a great way to memorialize your betta.


----------



## moodynarwhal

It is! I made some smaller ones (from a different pattern) after my first guys passed.


----------



## antant26

:surprise: So much betta art I need to have!!!! :smile2: Do you do halfmoons?


----------



## moodynarwhal

antant26 said:


> :surprise: So much betta art I need to have!!!! :smile2: Do you do halfmoons?


Yep! Any tail type!


----------



## moodynarwhal

A halfmoon I'm working on:








I'm still taking customs. Both slots are open.


----------



## Kyrenora

As a fellow fiber artist, I make more money by selling the patterns for my original projects on Ravelry.com than I do selling completed projects alone. I would look into it if I were you. I would buy this pattern in a heartbeat.


----------



## moodynarwhal

Kyrenora said:


> As a fellow fiber artist, I make more money by selling the patterns for my original projects on Ravelry.com than I do selling completed projects alone. I would look into it if I were you. I would buy this pattern in a heartbeat.


Thank you for the advice! My plan is actually to set up an Etsy/Ravelry shop selling patterns and maybe some finished stuff too. I haven't started either one yet though, and I thought it might be fun to offer customs on here in the meantime, although it's not seeming to work out too well. But, you never know, I may just be being impatient XD


----------



## xCHAOTIC

My roommate just said that she wanted the pattern too! 

Of course my mind jumped to stuffing these things with catnip as I have 5 cats as well as the beta. Probably would expand the market when you get an Etsy going to offer an option of adding some catnip in with the stuffing!


----------



## Kyrenora

moodynarwhal said:


> Thank you for the advice! My plan is actually to set up an Etsy/Ravelry shop selling patterns and maybe some finished stuff too. I haven't started either one yet though, and I thought it might be fun to offer customs on here in the meantime, although it's not seeming to work out too well. But, you never know, I may just be being impatient XD


If you need any help setting up a shop, let me know.


----------



## moodynarwhal

Lowering the price to $20. Both slots are open.

I will try to put the pattern up on ravelry soon. I have to sort out some kinks.


----------



## Kyrenora

moodynarwhal said:


> I will try to put the pattern up on ravelry soon. I have to sort out some kinks.


With the pattern itself of with Ravelry? If it's the latter, send me a message and I would be happy to help!


----------



## moodynarwhal

The pattern lol. By the timeI get to the tail I'm like "I'm gonna wing it" which is not a bad trait when making actual stuff if you're capable of winging it, but it is a bad trait when you have to write stuff down and make it all come out even. Thank you for the offer though, It's really nice  I was wondering, what's your ravelry name? You don't have to say if you don't want to, I'm just curious. Mine is the same as I have on here.


----------



## Kyrenora

I'm Kyrenora on there too.


----------



## moodynarwhal

Both slots are still open. 
I'm going to try something new, since this doesn't seem to be working out. What do you think if I made detailed betta-sized bettas out of small yarn? Would anyone be interested in that?


----------



## ThatFishThough

LOL. Just an FYI, if I had money, I'd have all 7 of my bettas done in a heartbeat.  I'm saving up some allowance, but heaters for the fishes come first. Sorry!  I know how you feel, though.


----------



## moodynarwhal

Thanks  I completely understand that people may not have enough money or don't want to pay that much.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Yeah. I would pay, though. They're cute & pretty darn accurate. Also, I'm simply incapable of crochet


----------



## moodynarwhal

Starting any crochet project is hard, just because of how tight the stitches are. If you use a bigger hook than you need to, just for practice, you'll start to get a hang of it and be able to move on to a real project. Hats are good to start out with (unless you have a really tight gauge like me XD)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

How hard would it be to crochet Russell and Edward the Shih Tzu?

My avatar or 
















Because they are special ordered I'd insist on sending you a deposit.


----------



## Warlandra

Oh my gosh that is just the cutest!! Well done you have amazing talent! How long will you be doing this? I would love to get one but I'm a bit tight on cash at the moment, but I would love to get one when I'm able


----------



## moodynarwhal

@*RussellTheShihTzu* I could make your dogs (They're really cute btw) I would have to wing it but I'm pretty good at that, I made up most of the patterns I use. It would definitely take more than a week and I would probably charge a little more than $20 each because of all the hair and stuff. If you're OK with that, PM me and we can talk about details!

@*Warlandra* I'll be doing this until further notice (I sound so professional don't I?) so I'll be happy to make you one when you're ready!


----------



## cakes488

moodynarwhal said:


> Both slots are still open.
> I'm going to try something new, since this doesn't seem to be working out. What do you think if I made detailed betta-sized bettas out of small yarn? Would anyone be interested in that?


What do you mean out of small yarn?


----------



## moodynarwhal

@cakes488 I meant thin. Fingering, if you know yarnspeak. It turns out though, I made a tiny one with the same yarn I was using before (worsted weight) I'll post pictures when the site is back to normal.


----------



## moodynarwhal

Tiny betta! He's pocket sized. $15. You send me a pic of your fish, I turn it into a stuffie-thingy. I can do pecs and vents, just didn't on this one.


----------



## jxssa

The tiny betta is cute. Maybe you could make them into keychains? Just a thought.


----------



## moodynarwhal

I have thought about it, but people leave their keys everywhere and put them in their pockets and take them in cars and fabric ones get all yucky. If I got a special request I would do it, although in my opinion he's a little bulky for a keychain. Thank you for your input!


----------



## moodynarwhal

I'm still selling crochet bettas, $20 for a big one and $15 for a small one.


----------



## moodynarwhal

Bump


----------



## OliCat

Really liking these do you have anymore examples? I currently have 3 betta's and really wanting a little knitted version of them just don't have a lot of money at the moment so just looking the now


----------



## moodynarwhal

I have one in the makings, I'll post a pic as soon as he's done! I'm glad you like them!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Little ones would look great as keychains! Is there a way to dip them in something to keep them from unraveling or anything like that? You know what I mean....I hope. ;-)


----------



## Vegas

These are so cute! I am SO tempted! If I were to get a tiny betta, how would you feel about doing 2 comet goldfish as well in that size? Also would a crowntail betta be okay in the smaller size?

So precious!!!


----------



## AceTheBetta

This is lovely! I'll have to buy one for both my bettas when I get paid next!


----------



## moodynarwhal

@Vegas yes! I could do a tiny crowntail and the goldfish. I'll need pictures and we can discuss price by PM. It'll be around $15 dollars each.

About the keychains, I'm not really worried about them unraveling, I just think they might get pretty manhandled. If people are interested in key chains though, I can get the metal rings.


----------



## moodynarwhal

@Vegas 's fish! Sorry the white one is upside down. 
Both slots are open!


----------



## betta8

Are you still doing these? If so, how much is shipping? It might depend on where people live, though.. The tiny ones are so adorable!


----------



## moodynarwhal

@betta8 I'm still doing them! The shipping depends on where you live. If you're in the US it won't be too much, probably around 5-6 bucks.


----------



## betta8

Okay, thanks. And yes, I'm in the US. I might be able to buy one in the near future. If I wanted to buy one, how would I go about doing that?


----------



## moodynarwhal

@betta8 you can send me a pm, we would discuss price, size, details, you send a pic, I would make the fish. I use paypal to make transactions, so I would get your email and send an invoice.


----------



## betta8

Okay, I will look into that. It may not be for a week or so, though. Thank you for all your help.  Also, would the buyer have to use Paypal, or just the seller? I don't have a Paypal account.


----------



## moodynarwhal

@betta8 you would have to make a paypal account, but it's free so hopefully it wouldn't be a problem


----------



## betta8

Okay, I'll look into that. Thanks.


----------



## moodynarwhal

I'm sorry, my first post gives the timeline as around a week, but I meant for it to say a month, as it is difficult to crochet/get paid/ship in one week. The updated timeline is about a month. Thank you everyone!
------
One slot is open.


----------



## Romad

moodynarwhal said:


> I'm sorry, my first post gives the timeline as around a week, but I meant for it to say a month, as it is difficult to crochet/get paid/ship in one week. The updated timeline is about a month. Thank you everyone!
> ------
> One slot is open.


I can change your original post to read a month if you'd like.


----------



## moodynarwhal

Romad said:


> I can change your original post to read a month if you'd like.


That would be great! Thank you!


----------



## Romad

moodynarwhal said:


> That would be great! Thank you!


All set. Happy selling!


----------



## AccaliaJay

All of them are so cute!! Your amazing @moodynarwhal

I crochet as well but I can't buy stuffing to make any stuffed animals or such. Hats, gloves, scarfs and once a hello kitty purse for my niece. Compared to all of mine though yours looks so well made! You must put a lot of concentration and care into them.. I unfortunately cannot follow patterns 98% of the time. I have to wing it lol but winging it is fun. I hope your able to get more business. It normally just takes time. As for the keychain idea what about not stuffing them? They wouldn't be as bulky? And I saw that there was this one video where someone crocheted a box and used some sort of glue to soak it in and it kept most of its form like that. Would probably have to look into it again.. Been a while since I've done any crochet idea searching. 
http://www.bettafish.com/members/254850-moodynarwhal.html


----------



## moodynarwhal

@AccaliaJay Thank you so much! I think it's really cool you can make accessories, mine always come out too small because of how tightly I crochet. I guess everyone has their talents! lol 
I did end up making a keychain betta, I think I posted it on here, the mini black CT with yellow fins? When you say not stuffing them, do you mean like an applique type thing? That might be a good idea. I'll have to try a sample one.


----------



## AccaliaJay

I don't really know what I meant just not stuffing it XD And yeah I know I can't do big projects like baby blankets. They take way to much time. I think the longest I'll work on a crochet project is a week.


----------



## moodynarwhal

@AngelDemonWolf 's betta!









I'm really happy with how this one turned out:grin2:

----------------
Both slots are open!


----------



## moodynarwhal

Alright so from now on bettas with complicated color patterns will have an extra $5 - $15 fee. i.e, if your betta's body is one color but the fins are another, that's normal pricing, but if the body has 3+ colors and the fins are multicolored, that's $30 - $35. If you have any questions/want to know how much your betta would cost, feel free to ask!

---------
Both slots are open.


----------



## moodynarwhal

Pre-made betta for sale! Black body with purple fins. $23+shipping. It's already finished, so if you want it, I can ship it within a couple days. If you want a custom too, I can combine the orders. 









His name is Grape. Just kidding, you can name him whatever you want.
-------------------
Both slots are open.


----------



## moodynarwhal

@AcrylicPrism 's betta!


























-----------
Both slots are open.


----------



## luckdown

Omg are you still doing these? Totally need one of Pluto <3


----------



## moodynarwhal

luckdown said:


> Omg are you still doing these? Totally need one of Pluto <3


Yup! You can send me a PM if you want to commission one


----------



## moodynarwhal

@luckdown 's betta!

























----------------------------------
Both slots are open.


----------



## astrummortis

Ok I have a mighty need. :O Please quote me for making one of these?:


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Are you still doing this? I had a specific betta that passed that I would be interested in memorializing like this.


----------



## moodynarwhal

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> Are you still doing this? I had a specific betta that passed that I would be interested in memorializing like this.


Yup! You can PM me with a pic if you want.


----------



## Blossom

Nice!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

This is Fawkes. I couldn't get PMs to attach photos, but you can PM me with an estimate.


----------



## moodynarwhal

@OUOhYeah2016 's Fawkes!


----------



## moodynarwhal

Got a new signature of some of the fish I've made! What do you guys think?
Also, question for someone who's good at tech: Is there an app to make a horizontal photo strip? I did my best with a collage app and then cropping, but I was wondering if there was a better way to do it.


----------



## AccaliaJay

@moodynarwhal I did something today that reminded me of your crochet bettas. We've finally moved and I finally unpacked my yarn and i found a cute little diy cardboard loom project for friendships bracelets. Isn't it possible to use that to make the bettas into like those one things you can clip onto backpacks? Just wanted to throw the idea out there lol


----------



## bernier_janet

It's a good job that you've done there.


----------



## rockin3

Are you still making these? I PMed you


----------

